# Really Upset and Mad...



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

So my mom decided this morning that she's thinking about getting rid of Sonic. Why? Because he's "getting on her nerves." She doesn't even go into my room to take care of him, so I don't see why she's complaining. She only pays for his food and water, and I do the rest. My mom said I "don't like my hedgehog sometimes" and wants to get rid of him for that reason too. The only thing I get frustrated about is when I can't sleep at night because of a rattling wheel.

I don't even know what to do anymore. I've done everything that I could to take care of him and it always seems like nothing is ever good enough for my mom. I hope I don't have to say goodbye to my Sonic. I'm literally up in tears right now because I love my hedgehog even if it is frustrating to take care of him sometimes.  I don't want to lose him..


----------



## V2Neal (Dec 27, 2010)

Tell your mom that it's a good thing you didn't get on her nerves as a kid or who knows where you'd be.

OK, maybe not. 

Has your mom said specificly what bugs her about Sonic? Food and water aren't all that expensive so I doubt it's a money issue. Does the rattling wheel bother her at night too? Is mom under some other kind of stress and this is the last straw?
Just seems there has to be more to it.

Keep us posted and good luck!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

i PM'd you...


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I would tell your Mom you love her. And ask her what you can do to make her feel better. Then do it.

I say that because there are going to be many, many times in your life when the people around you are acting out. Stress, depression, illness. You may not understand why or even know the reason why. But if you can keep yourself calm & approach it with the goal of helping, it will only benefit you.

You will have family, co-workers, angry clients, spouse & boss to deal with. Many of them won't care as much about you as your Mom does. So try not to be angry with her. At least, that's the best place to start.

I hope it goes well. Please let us know how it works out.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

Speaking as a mom, you may also want to make sure you are not complaining about him. His wheel or any part of his care. Also that she really ISNT seeing any mess because of him. Even if it is just vacuuming the carpet around his cage or if his cage is getting too smelly between cleans. 

And possibly make a deal with her. Whatever it is that is bothering her about him, address it in the next month. If she IS actually having to deal with some of his mess somehow or if it is that you are complaining about him sometimes and THAT is getting on her nerves (which it may be if she was not real big on getting him and you talked her in to it saying how much you wanted him), then you can fix those issues.

Good luck


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

You should talk to her and see if there was something that you did that was wrong and she was just taking her frustration out on your hedgie. 

When I was younger my mom would make those kinds of threats against my pets. The whole "I'm gonna throw them out on the street" thing. Kinda like "if you don't clean up this room, your dog has got to go". But we learned very quickly that my moms also too soft hearted to actually do something like that so they were just empty threats. Of course we still did what we were told, we just weren't freaked out about waking up to see our pets gone. So she gave up on it too and now spoils our pets more than I do lol


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Have you got the wheel I sent you yet? If so is it rattling? I'd try securing it to the cage with zipties,maybe that will lessen the noise.


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

Me and my mom talked it over and she said I could keep him. I told her I was trying my best to fix everything with the wheel and all. She accused me of "slamming doors in the middle of the night" (when I really NEVER did that), but I went along with it and told her I would stop.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Good to hear!!
It was good of you to go along with her, even if you don't slam doors. As they say 'You can be right or you can be happy'.
Being able to keep your hedgie - happy.


----------



## speedyhedgie95 (Feb 21, 2011)

> Being able to keep your hedgie - happy.


Agreed  
Even if Sonic is noisy, huffy and dirty, I'll always love him and want him around.


----------



## infamousrenie (Dec 18, 2010)

That's horrible! I hope your mom has a change of heart! Like the others said, sit down and talk with her! Good luck!


----------

